# up to date shower screen audit



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I was wondering if owners could post up their current shower screen of choice for their beautiful Vesuvius.

I've just replaced the standard screen with an IMS E61 200 NT.

I checked the flow with a warming flush and it looked superior - widely dispersed droplets like a shower, unlike the sometimes cone-like flow of the standard screen....... so far so good.

I pulled a shot with beans that I know with my standard workflow and discovered some spritzing that I haven't had before........ not a huge amount though did raise an eyebrow. Then after removing pf I had the puck stuck to the screen...... normally no biggie as I have had e61s in the past though this has never ever happened to me on the V.

I understand this may be just a coincidence though something tells me it's not - I have read on the tapatalk forum one member went back to stock screen because of this perhaps.

I use a 15g VST and dose around 15.5g - an unforgiving basket though something I got working quite well before.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Only ever used stock one. Was tempted to get the Kees van der Westen couldn't get one in the Uk so just left it.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I use the Kees van der Westen one. Also added a thermoprobe in the hex nut on the group.

Had a pressure gauge in there but once you've seen the delay in pressure showing on the dial, for me it was 6-7 secs, it just shows what you programmed in. Temp more useful for me as I use it at Farmers markets and ambient can affect group so I use to adjust temp by a degree or so.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I used to use a KWV screen

http://grindscience.com/2016/03/kees-van-der-westen-e61-group-screen-upgrade/


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Is it possible to source the kvw in uk?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I got mine from the UK and it didn't cost a lot. I'll go through my emails and try and find the order details.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

dan1502 said:


> I got mine from the UK and it didn't cost a lot. I'll go through my emails and try and find the order details.


Great, cheers


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I've got an IMS in mine


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

https://www.qualitasse.co.uk/coffee/

Email the above. It was Richard I dealt with and about 2 or 3 years ago they were £7.99 +VAT +Postage.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I emailed this last year and never got a reply.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

dan1502 said:


> https://www.qualitasse.co.uk/coffee/
> 
> Email the above. It was Richard I dealt with and about 2 or 3 years ago they were £7.99 +VAT +Postage.


Thanks - there's a phone number on the site so I'll try that this week.

Hoping to get some more satisfied IMS owners chipping in before that - made a shot this morning and worked well.

Keeps itself so clean too after short flush


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The KVDW looks very similar to Londinium's 35um screen.

Is there a reason e61 group screens usually have dead space in the middle?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

PPapa said:


> The KVDW looks very similar to Londinium's 35um screen.
> 
> Is there a reason e61 group screens usually have dead space in the middle?


I've always wondered this - I'm assuming it's because the water has a tendency to flow to the middle anyway and the dead space is there to avoid promote more water to the edges?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I posted these on a Londinium thread but the KVW and Londinium 35 are very similar.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Maybe try calling. I think his email was [email protected] their domain.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

I use the IMS WM35 - but I think I would like a 35nm screen with more holes in the center.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

tohenk2 said:


> I use the IMS WM35 - but I think I would like a 35nm screen with more holes in the center.


Like the kvw one?


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Like the kvw one?


Yes. I tried to find it on the kvdw website but could not locate it.

(I live in the Netherlands, so ordering via the UK seems ... off somehow)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I haven't had KVDW one, but my gut feeling is that it's the same as a Londinium 35um one.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Bailies in Belfast stock kvdw screens afaik.

That's where I got mine.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

tohenk2 said:


> I use the IMS WM35 - but I think I would like a 35nm screen with more holes in the center.










I got a KvdW screen. Looks nice on my V. Sorry, upload of images doesn't seem to work for me today. First thing I noticed was that the surface is much smoother than the surface of the IMS WM35. The puck sticks to it more often, and the outside cleans better with just a flush. I still use the Espazzola though if I want to clean it properly. Does anybody knows the hole size? (IMS states the pattern, number of holes and size on the inside as well as the size of the holes of the woven mesh) The dispersion looks nice (but I don't know if that makes a difference)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Where did you get the KVDW one from?


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Where did you get the KVDW one from?


I got it from a friendly tech who was visiting a shop I happened to be in.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jony said:


> Only ever used stock one. Was tempted to get the Kees van der Westen couldn't get one in the Uk so just left it.


I'm back to stock now - too much headspace with the ims it seems.

Are you using stock group gasket Jony?

I'm using cafelat 8mm gasket and I get impression on a dry puck with 5p test even with 18g in a vst 18g.

Has solved soggy and stuck puck annoyances though.

I've ordered 8.5mm cafelat to see if that helps. The stock (smelly) gasket seems that tiny bit taller than 8mm


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

All stock never changed/


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I had the standard screen initially, changed for IMS 200 mu, changed to IMS 35 mu. Tried the KVDW when Spence tried it.

Now reverted back to IMS 35 mu which I prefer.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> I had the standard screen initially, changed for IMS 200 mu, changed to IMS 35 mu. Tried the KVDW when Spence tried it.
> 
> Now reverted back to IMS 35 mu which I prefer.


Why did you prefer the 35 mu over the 200 el carajillo?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Less residue going back through the head no discernable taste/ texture difference.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Less residue going back through the head no discernable taste/ texture difference.


Ah ok cheers - did you notice any difference in sticking pucks and/or soggy pucks also?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No difference in puck's, the only time I noticed any difference was when I changed beans /grind and that would only be temporary until adjusted/tweaked.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Bit of an update

I've gone back to standard shower screen - just seems to work better

Dryer pucks, no puck sticking to screen etc

I can't overdose 18g at all or dry puck too close to screen though that's ok


----------

